# html am Netscape anpassen??



## CantNo (3. Oktober 2001)

Hab hier ne Site gemacht mit Tabellen und so, sieht im IE wunderbar aus, aber im Netscape, stimmt die formatierung überhaupt nicht. Kann mir vielleicht jemand das html umschreiben, sodass es in beiden Browsern finktioniert?



> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
> 
> <HTML><HEAD><TITLE>Abitur 2002 - Homepage des WG's Friedrichshafen</TITLE>
> <META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
> ...


----------



## KoMtuR (3. Oktober 2001)

Also meines Wissens nach geht die individuelle Scrollbar nicht. Also kannste nur eine Normale machen. Dann glaub ich, dass Netscape den Tag <TBODY> / </TBODY> nicht erkennt. Daran kann es zum Beispiel liegen. Musste ein bissl umschreiben. Hab eh noch keinen richtigen Sinn für diese Tags gefunden. Aber sonst sehe ich keine merkwürdigen Befehle, welche beim Netscape nicht gehen würden 

Aber da gibts ja so viele.



Ciao, KoMtuR


----------



## CantNo (3. Oktober 2001)

Danke, aber das hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter.

Das mit der Scrollbar ist egal, das ist nicht wichtig, wichtig ist nur, das ich es so will wie auf dem Bild, aber im Netscape ist der unter schwarze Rand nicht sichtbar und der Text steht nicht wie auf dem Bild in der Mitte des blauen, sondern ist nach unten verschoben??


----------



## addïct (3. Oktober 2001)

Also ich hab's mal probiert:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN"> 

<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>Abitur 2002 - Homepage des WG's Friedrichshafen</TITLE> 
<STYLE>BODY { 
SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR: #28A5D5; 365582: #ffffff; SCROLLBAR-SHADOW-COLOR: #ffffff; SCROLLBAR-3DLIGHT-COLOR: #000000; SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #FFFFFF; SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR: #000033; SCROLLBAR-DARKSHADOW-COLOR: #000000 
} 
</STYLE> 
</HEAD> 

<BODY bgColor=#ffffff link="#FFFFFF" vlink="#FFFFFF" style="color: #FFFFFF"> 
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=624 align=center border=0 height="506"> 
<TR> 
<TD width="624" height="95"> 
	<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0 width="624"> 
 	<TR> 
	<TD vAlign=top width=624 bgcolor="Black" background="test1.jpg" height=95> 
		<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0 height="81" width="623"> 
 		<TR> 
		<TD height=67 width="80"></TD>
		</TR> 
		<TR> 
		<TD width=80 height="14"></TD> 
		<TD vAlign=top height="14" width="543"> 
		<P><font face="Arial" size="2">
		<A href="http://"><font color="#FFFFFF">Home</font></A><font color="#FFFFFF"> | 
		<a href="http://">News</a> | <a href="http://">Bilder</a> | 
		<a href="http://">Abitur</a> | <a href="http://">O-Feten</a> | 
		<a href="http://">Gästebuch</a> | <a href="http://">Kontakt</a></font></font></P></TD> 
		<P></P></TR>
		</TABLE>
	</TD> 
	</TR>
	</TABLE>
</TD>
</TR> 
<TR> 
	<TD vAlign=top background="back.jpg" height="401" width="622">&nbsp;</TD>
</TR> 
<TR> 
	<TD background="bottomback.jpg" height="10" width="622">&nbsp;</TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

Ich hab die Höhenangaben aus den tables rausgenommen. Und Netscape mag glaub ich keine Hintergrundbilder in den td-tags wenn dann nichts weiter drin steht, deshalb die Leerzeichen.

Bei mir sieht's dann so aus:


----------



## addïct (3. Oktober 2001)

Bei den roten Strichen, sollte eigentlich   & n b s b ;  nur ohne Leerzeichen stehen.


----------



## CantNo (4. Oktober 2001)

Danke, für die Hilfe!
Habs mal probiert um Netscape 6.1 gehts aber immer noch nicht?

(Gibts denn sonst keine Möglichkeit)

Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## Scalé (6. Oktober 2001)

hmm mach alles raus was du net unbedingt brauchst und überprüfe ob die abschluss tags auch in der richtigen reihenfolge sind.

Man muss eine seite nicht auf netscape anpassen sondern sie sauber schreiben.
Eigentlich ist netscape der richtige Browser da er richtiges html interpretiert.
der ie is nur schlampig.
aber naja darum gehts ja net


----------



## Klon (6. Oktober 2001)

HeadFragger, sorry, es gibt das W3C, die Tags die die verabschieden haben Geltung, und wenn du dann meinst das ein Browser der nicht mal 30% der Tags korekt wiedergibt, dann bist du einfach nicht informiert.

Ein Zitat:
-----
Was mich am Netscape besonders stört, ist seine Unfähigkeit Pixelangaben für Framegrößen immer richtig darzustellen.
Wenn ich für einen Frame eine Breite von 100 Pixel angebe, dann möchte ich ihn auch 100 Pixel breit angezeigt bekommen. Das ist doch wohl nicht zuviel verlangt und das hat auch nichts mit irgendwelchen I.E. Features zu tun. Ich erwarte schlicht und ergreifend, das der Quellcode so interpretiert wird, wie er programmiert ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Ich bin nun mal Designer, daher geht es mir bei der Gestaltung einer Website nicht nur um die Übermittlung von Textinformationen sondern auch um Funktionalität. Zu einer betrachtergerechten Funktionalität gehört auch das optische Erscheinungsbild.
Jeder Designer weiss: gutes Design vereint Form und Funktion. Es gibt auch genug Beispiele für den Grundsatz: Die Verpackung verkauft das Produkt.
Man denke nur an Schauma-Shampoo: Nach einer "Modernisierung" der Verpackung war der Umsatz um 50% gefallen. Das neue Design war eben nur neu, aber es wurde nicht den Erwartungen der Kunden gerecht, es war nicht funktionell. Nach einem professionellen Redesign stieg der Umsatz wieder und erreichte neue Rekorde.
Soviel zum Thema: Information kontra Design. Das ist kein Kontra, gutes Design vereint alles was nötig ist um ein Produkt erfolgreich zu machen.

Natürlich gibt es im Web einige Seiten, die grafisch überladen sind. Es gibt genauso Seiten, die Informationen bieten ohne eine ansprechende "Verpackung". Beides ist der falsche Weg. Ein "gesundes" Maß zu finden um die relevante Botschaft zu übermitteln, sollte die Intention des Webdesigners sein.

Und genau das ist der Knackpunkt bei Netscape.
Ich kann nicht Ladezeit sparen (z.B. aufgrund der mangelnden css-Unterstützung), mit Frames arbeiten und schöne frameübergreifende Grafiken/Interfaces verwenden, wenn ich meine Seiten für Netscape optimieren muss.
Das ist eine Einschränkung meiner beruflichen Grundsätze, die ich nicht bereit bin ohne Weiteres zu akzeptieren.
----

So.


----------



## Scalé (6. Oktober 2001)

@Klon
bin zwar kein netscape freund aber ich muss dir schlichtweg wiedersprechen.
der netscape hält nunmal strickt an die w3c angaben was der internet explorer nicht macht.
er ist nicht streng und sensiebel genut.
er ist schlampig programmiert.
ihn interesiert es nicht wenn ein endtag oder mehrere fehlen.
Der Internet explorer ist ein typisches microsoft programm.
Schlampig programmiert halt.
wenn du dich ma genauer mit auseinander setzt wirst du merken was ich mein.
es ist sehr gut möglich eine seite im netscape genauso gut aussehen zu lassen wie im ie.
Man muss einfach nur sauberen quelltext schreiben.

Sachen wie die chromeless windows sind gimmics des ie und haben kein stück mit dem w3c zu tun.
Reine ie methoden.
was auch der grund ist das er nur im ie funzt.
und so ist es mit vielen sachen, bei denen man schimpft, dass die anderen browser das nicht "richtig interpretieren" können.
aber nu gut ich denke du weist nu was ich mein.



> (z.B. aufgrund der mangelnden css-Unterstützung


hmm ein weiteres Beispiel.
der netscape hat keine mangelnde unterstützung sondern der ie hat gimmics die von microsoft mitreingepackt wurden.

Heady


----------



## Klon (6. Oktober 2001)

Blah



Microsoft suckt, Linux ruuled, CS auch, ich kanns nich mehr hören


----------



## Scalé (6. Oktober 2001)

hey *G*
also das mit cs nimmste zurück 
/me antigamer geworden is

aber nuja microsoft suckt nicht 
ich find ms sogar netmal schlecht.
also vom preis her für diese betriebsysteme in dem umfang is das netmal schlecht was die bringen 
aber nuja ich denke nu is schluss mit offtopic 

PS: der ie suckt 

Heady


----------



## S.A.M (20. Oktober 2001)

ey ich weiss nich warum alle leute immer so auf microsoft rumtrampeln....die liefern immer gute produkte ab...und wer schon mal selbst ein kleines programm geschrieben hat, weiss wie scheisseschwer das ist ohne gröbere fehler....und bei dem umfang von microsoftprogrammen ist das doch kein wunder...

ich optimiere meine seiten weiterhin für IE, weil egal was ich mache: im netscape siehts immer komisch aus...
die solln aufhören ihren navigator zu produzieren, dann gibts im www viel weniger kompatibilitätsprobleme...

@CantNo: vergiss es......du kannst nich auf 2 hochzeiten gleichzeitig tanzen.....optimier fürn IE  

MfG

S.A.M


----------

